# Cool find in a shipment I think I am going to frame it



## bigscrap84 (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I bought a 30lb lot of board on ebay and when I opened the box I was surprised too find this. I know it's not the best ever but the colors are interesting. I think I am going to frame it.


----------



## mjgraham (Jul 31, 2012)

That is pretty neat, I find it amazing how closely those chips are packed in there.


----------



## bigscrap84 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yea I wonder what those ceramic sockets were for I wouldn't mind putting it back together.


----------



## tek4g63 (Aug 1, 2012)

It surprises me that someone would grab the large cpu's and leave all that other good stuff. I know the cpus were easy to remove, but I would be willing to bet that more gold could be recovered from just the tops of those than was in both of the larger cpus.

Good find! Can't blame you for wanting to keep it in tact.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## etack (Aug 1, 2012)

the small socket looks like one for a pinned 80186 / 80188 / 80286 there is a pin-less version also.

The large on could be anything.

Eric


----------



## bigscrap84 (Aug 1, 2012)

The bigger one has a distinctive pin pattern with that one pin in the middle but I could be wrong


----------



## bigscrap84 (Aug 4, 2012)

Heh here is another winner


----------

